# Hiking Mt. Wash. this Sunday.  Anyone?



## autonomous (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been a lurker for years, and just joined mins ago.  Sunday the first I'll be hiking Mt. Washington via the Tuckerman trail.  If interesteed we can meet at the Pinkham base sign in or you can send me an email.  It's always good to have some company.  Cheers, John.


----------

